# concha bullosa and anterior ethmoidectomy



## Jamie Dezenzo (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello all,
Per CCI I don't show 31254 and 31240 bundling....does anyone have any insight if an ethmoidectomy is done if you can also bill for 31240?

thanks!


----------



## elenax (Dec 31, 2008)

I would bill it as well; not bundled as I also check per CCI.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jan 5, 2009)

THANKS and have a nice week!


----------

